

The Case for the /usr Merge - gnufs
http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge

======
cultureulterior
Software not working without /usr: , PulseAudio, NetworkManager, ModemManager

And this is supposed to make us want to go ahead? seems like a dream come
true!

